# 2008 NBA All-Star Game



## Pimped Out

<center>
NBA Eastern Conference All-Stars

<table width="525"><tr><td width="175"><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2007/kidd_020107.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td><td><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/wade_300_051203.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td><td><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/james_300_060115.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center> Jason Kidd </center></td><td><center> Dwyane Wade </center></td><td width="175"><center> Lebron James </center></td></tr></table>
<table width="350"><tr><td><center><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2008/kgarnett_300_080124.jpg" width="150" height="150"></center></td><td><center><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2008/dhoward_300_080124.jpg" width="150" height="150"></div></center></td><td><center></tr>
<tr><td><center> Kevin Garnett* </center></td><td><center> Dwight Howard </center></td></tr></table>
*Reserves:*
Chauncey Billups 
Chris Bosh 
Caron Butler 
Richard Hamilton 
Antawn Jamison 
Joe Johnson 
Paul Pierce 
Rasheed Wallace 


NBA Western Conference All-Stars

<table width="525"><tr><td width="175"><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2007/a_iverson.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td><td><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/bryant_300_060131.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td><td><center> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2007/c_anthony_as_head.jpg" width="150" height="150"> </center></td></tr><tr><td><center> Allen Iverson </center></td><td><center> Kobe Bryant </center></td><td width="175"><center> Carmelo Anthony </center></td></tr></table>
<table width="350"><tr><td><center><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/duncan_300_060201.jpg" width="150" height="150"></center></td><td><center><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/allstar2006/yao_300_051215.jpg" width="150" height="150"></div></center></td><td><center></tr>
<tr><td><center> Tim Duncan </center></td><td><center> Yao Ming </center></td></tr></table>
*Reserves:*
Carlos Boozer
Steve Nash
Dirk Nowitzki
Chris Paul
Brandon Roy
Amare Stoudemire
David West
</center>


----------



## Steez

Go West!
Kobe wins the 3 point shootout and MVP of the game


----------



## hi im new

3rd


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Where's Shaq?


----------



## Yao Mania

Arenas made a funny comment in his blog about how David West's jersey will say "West" on the front and back. That is pretty cool


----------



## DuMa

Melo or Lebron will get MVP.
1


----------



## garnett

Yao Mania said:


> Arenas made a funny comment in his blog about how David West's jersey will say "West" on the front and back. That is pretty cool


:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

<a href="http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b5/mexchick4ev/?action=view&current=westside.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b5/mexchick4ev/westside.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yao Mania said:


> Arenas made a funny comment in his blog about how David West's jersey will say "West" on the front and back. That is pretty cool


:laugh:

and good lay-out homie.


----------



## Ben

Nice layout man.


CubanLaker said:


>


:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun

1st page?

Go Yao!


----------



## thaKEAF

Last year's was whack so hopefully this one is entertaining.


----------



## Marcus13

Jesus is back


----------



## NUCKLES

Kobe Rules!!!


----------



## Eternal

CubanLaker said:


> <a href="http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b5/mexchick4ev/?action=view&current=westside.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b5/mexchick4ev/westside.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


:lol: :clap2:


----------



## Eternal

NUCKLES said:


> Kobe Rules!!!


Kobe won't be in this probably, after he re-injured his pinky.

I have the West winning this by a close margin.


----------



## gi0rdun

I hope B-Diddy will make it.

But in all truth Stephen Jackson does as much for the team as Baron does.


----------



## gi0rdun

I'm gonna watch the celebrity game then I'm gonna tune in for the Rookie game.


----------



## gi0rdun

NEW ORLEANS TEAM
Ne-Yo (2008 Grammy for Best Contemp. Album)
Zach Gilford (Friday Night Lights)
Taylor Hicks (2006 American Idol Winner)
Seth Gilliam (The Wire)
James Lafferty (One Tree Hill)
Master P (Hip-hop Artist)
Ruth Riley (WNBA All-Star, San Antonio Silver Stars)
AJ Calloway (Extra)
Coach: Gabrielle Union, (Starship Dave)
General Manager: Stephen A. Smith (ESPN)

HORNETS TEAM
Chris Tucker (Rush Hour 3)
Common (2008 Grammy for Best Rap Perf. By a Duo or Group)
James Kyson Lee (Heroes)
Josh Peck (Drake and Josh)
Terry Crews (Everybody Hates Chris)
Deion Sanders (Two-Time Super Bowl Champion)
Swin Cash (WNBA All-Star, Detroit Shock)
Tony Potts (Access Hollywood)
Coach: Alyssa Milano, (Wisegal, Touch clothing)
General Manager: Bill Walton (NBA Legend and ESPN Analyst)


----------



## gi0rdun

Ando from Heroes is playing in the game! whoop whoop!


----------



## Lynx

Chris Paul will be the MVP of 2008 ASG.


----------



## Basel

Terrell Owens is awesome. New Orleans is making a comeback! And Chris Tucker is just ****ing funny.


----------



## TiMVP2

Terrel Owens fresh as a mu****a! Go New Orleans!


----------



## TiMVP2

Wheres Josh Peck


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

hahahahahah Steven A Smith pulled a Chris Webber!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bill Walton pulling a Phil Jackson and telling Stephen A. to sit down!!


----------



## TiMVP2

IM APPAULED
YOURE APPAULED ABOUT EVERYTTHING
no, IM APPAULED
WELL IM APPAULED WITH YOUR SNEAKERS


SAS and Walton need to be in the same studio more


----------



## TiMVP2

That was the greatest celelb game ever. I was on the edge of my seat. Go TO!


----------



## bluecro

Ha at the end Taylor Hicks could not even hold onto the ball they were grilling him all day. T.O is nasty and im excited for the Rookie Soopomore game.


----------



## Basel

MVP = Terrell Owens

If not, it's an injustice to the fate of the free world.


----------



## bluecro

I wonder who the starters will be for the Rookies?


----------



## thaKEAF

Rudy for MVP.


----------



## bluecro

Sean Williams M.V.P!


----------



## Mateo

Bargnani is on the sophmore team? What? Dude's one of the worst players in the league. what a travesty he made it.


----------



## Basel

Let's go Farmar!


----------



## thaKEAF

lmao @ Rudy asking Farmar what his name is


----------



## Basel

Rudy Gay sucks at introductions...Al Horford was way better.


----------



## Mateo

What? Bargnani made the team but Craig Smith didn't? What a joke.


----------



## TiMVP2

Kay Dee fo MVP


----------



## bluecro

I think Josh Boone should of made it over Andrea Bargnani.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lets go Farmar!!!!


----------



## Basel

Kenny Smith just said Juan Carlos Narvajo! Seems like already, a bunch of names are being mis-pronounced.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

OMG! Durants shoes just made me throw up a little in my mouth..


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah those shoes were pretty bad.


----------



## thaKEAF

One Grizz player starting on each team. :smile:


----------



## thaKEAF

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudy


----------



## Basel

Rookies have no chance.


----------



## Omega

so where did Terrel Owens come from? he wasnt on either of the teams rosters


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Durant's shoes are hot. Haters.


----------



## Basel

Bargnani misses the dunk!


----------



## thaKEAF

5 for Rudy so far.


----------



## thaKEAF

Bargnani is pretty damn fast for his size.


----------



## thaKEAF

Durant with the sick dunk.


----------



## Basel

Brandon Roy is ballin' early on.


----------



## Omega

durant definitely traveled on that dunk..


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Omega said:


> durant definitely traveled on that dunk..


not! K.D. MVP


----------



## Omega

AllEyezonTX said:


> not! K.D. MVP


last time i checked three steps was traveling ROY MVP


----------



## thaKEAF

Gay getting used to being over the rim early, gotta warm up for tomorrow night.


----------



## Omega

lol barninigninhie(sp?) is really not scared to chuck em up


----------



## thaKEAF

Rudy with 11 points so far.


----------



## Basel

Al Horford is having himself a nice game.

Get Farmar in the game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

There we go Jordan!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D.Gib $


----------



## thaKEAF

*[email protected]!!*


----------



## Basel

Nice dunk by Williams!


----------



## Basel

Boobie for three...three times!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D.Gib $

nice dunk by williams


----------



## thaKEAF

Gibson on fire. LeBron on the sideline actin' crazy. :laugh:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

you get the idea.....


----------



## Omega

yeah Sean Williams is in the game if you havent noticed!!!! he is ballin!!


----------



## Basel

Boobie on fire! LeBron is loving it!


----------



## thaKEAF

Finally missed.


----------



## Basel

Damn...Brandon Roy was getting ready to throw one down!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

roy almost shut the building down


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

wooo....Roy almost posterized Williams!


----------



## Omega

CubanLaker said:


> wooo....Roy almost posterized Williams!


nuh uh Sean will not be havin that.


----------



## thaKEAF

It would've been a wrap if he had've finished that.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Omega said:


> last time i checked three steps was traveling ROY MVP


I'll have to rewind, but the slow mo replay looked good:cheers:


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Omega said:


> nuh uh Sean will not be havin that.



good thing, his career couldn't take that blow this early:biggrin:


----------



## Omega

AllEyezonTX said:


> good thing, his career couldn't take that blow this early:biggrin:


lol  that could have been bad


----------



## Dre

Daniel Gibson is the next great 3-point specialist.


----------



## thaKEAF

Get Rudy back out there before Gibson gets MVP.


----------



## Dre

Wow @ Durant not posting up Gibson....


----------



## HKF

I like Conley, but he needs to work on his jumper. His quickness is negated without shooting.


Damn Lebron is a camera whore. Jeez.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

LBJ say's his time is Sunday, should be nice


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Gibson is going off. And Horford is a lot bigger than I remembered.


----------



## Brandname

Nice to see Gibson representing well.


----------



## Dre

I know it's an all-star game, but Durant truly can't do anything but score...he had two or three awful passes that I can remember.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Dre™ said:


> Wow @ Durant not posting up Gibson....


He didn't want to show up his fellow U.T. alum, he will become that all around killer in time


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Dre™ said:


> I know it's an all-star game, but Durant truly can't do anything but score...he had two or three awful passes that I can remember.


Conley looks alot worse


----------



## ehizzy3

lol roy sat williams down...would've been nasty if he finished that


----------



## futuristxen

Gibson is one of the NBA's best kept secrets. People have no idea. Thing is he can score going to the basket too. But why bother when you shoot the 3 that well? If they give him the ball enough in the second half he'll drop 50 in this game just on 3's. His shot is so beautiful.

He's part of why the Cavs are a team to worry about come playoff time, if they get healthy. If Lebron has people to kick to who will knock down shots, like Gibson does, it's all over. You can't stop the Cavs then.


----------



## Dre

Green isn't doing too much either.

Sean Williams is a better offensive player than I thought. I wonder what his stock would've been if not for his college troubles.


----------



## futuristxen

AllEyezonTX said:


> He didn't want to show up his fellow U.T. alum, he will become that all around killer in time


Three UT players who could have all played together but didn't. Though UT kind of grossly misused Gibson.


----------



## Omega

who is jordan sparks?


----------



## thaKEAF

Horford looked good out there, that's the first time I've seen him play in the NBA.


----------



## Dre

futuristxen said:


> Gibson is one of the NBA's best kept secrets. People have no idea. Thing is he can score going to the basket too. But why bother when you shoot the 3 that well? If they give him the ball enough in the second half he'll drop 50 in this game just on 3's. His shot is so beautiful.
> 
> He's part of why the Cavs are a team to worry about come playoff time, if they get healthy. If Lebron has people to kick to who will knock down shots, like Gibson does, it's all over. You can't stop the Cavs then.


People talk about Lebron needing a PG, but if Gibson can develop as a passer, he could be the guy coming into next year. His shooting ability is too deadly to keep him on the bench.


----------



## thaKEAF

Omega said:


> who is jordan sparks?


American Idol winner from last year. Music is trash but I'd wife her up.


----------



## Dre

Yeah Horford looks like 21/11 in training out there.


----------



## AlThornton

Dre™ said:


> I know it's an all-star game, but Durant truly can't do anything but score...he had two or three awful passes that I can remember.


Rebounds? he has 5 so far. 2nd on the team


----------



## HKF

Only thing I know about Jordin is that her father Phillipi was a Giants Cornerback and I always liked him because of his name. Decent player though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Al Horford will always be the guy that hit T.J. in the head to me, but he has a nice game


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Durant throws a lot of passes. Some spectacular, but mostly awful. That's something he's gonna have to work on.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Horford's a great rebounder.


----------



## Dre

Speaking of Al Thornton, I thought he was having a good year, why is Navarro out there?


----------



## Basel

I want Farmar to take more shots and get into double-digit scoring. He's at 7 right now...and maybe he'll get 10+ assists!


----------



## Dre

Gay's shot is better than I thought.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah it's way better than it was last year.


----------



## Dre

Well looks like this one's going to be a rout too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit get Farmar back in the game!


----------



## Basel

I was expecting a higher scoring game.

Jeff Green is playing very well right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Christ! Roy and Horford are beasts!!


----------



## Basel

Haha, Rajon Rondo just tried a windmill jam and failed pretty miserably.


----------



## Dre

Barkley is crazy, I'm taking Gay over anyone on the court.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dude Roy is way more athletic than it thought! Dude can get up! Blazers are gonna be nasty when Oden gets back!


----------



## conkeso

That's a huge forehead on Bosh's girlfriend


----------



## Basel

Time for the subs to get in...let's go.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

WTF's with Bosh's girl's hair? Her hairline isn't even close to her forehead.


----------



## Dre

Yeah she looked a lot better when they were showing those Cavs highlights.


----------



## Basel

Boobie sets a new record.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nice pass Jordan!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Navarro is embarassing himself out there. Is he even good?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Girl's got a fivehead...


----------



## thaKEAF

Damn Rudy is showing out but so is Gibson.


----------



## Basel

I just realized Gibson hasn't taken a 2-point shot yet. He's 8/14 on threes.


----------



## HKF

Bosh's girl should have wore a hat.


----------



## Pioneer10

Damn I wish we had Boobie for that SA game lol.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

:lol: @ Bosh girl 5head, she a Rihanna fan?


----------



## Dre

If Lebron really wanted to get back at that chick he should've just worn his headband on the top of his head.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Lol my pops just said Sean Williams "look like a Jew".


----------



## Basel

Farmar has 10 points and 8 assists...let's get 2 more assists.


----------



## SamTheMan67

gibson is insane.


----------



## Basel

Farmar with the nice move to the hole!


----------



## HKF

LOL @ clowning Ernie. Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Navarro's got some funny looking moves. I haven't seen a 6'3 dude with no elevation on his jumpshot in a minute.


----------



## thaKEAF

Have the rookies ever won this?


----------



## Omega

Sean shooke Farmar!!.. but then lost it..


----------



## conkeso

Chan said:


> Navarro is embarassing himself out there. Is he even good?


Yeah indeed :boohoo:


----------



## Basel

Farmar should get some love for MVP...but I know he won't.


----------



## Basel

thaKEAF said:


> Have the rookies ever won this?


In 2000 and 2002.


----------



## Omega

thaKEAF said:


> Have the rookies ever won this?


in 2002 and 2000


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Nah theyll give it to Gibson


----------



## conkeso

Chan said:


> Navarro's got some funny looking moves. I haven't seen a 6'3 dude with no elevation on his jumpshot in a minute.


Sorry to quote you again but he's owning you right there


----------



## HallOfFamer

@ that forehead.


----------



## Basel

Farmar gets his 10th assists on Boobie's 10th 3-pointer.


----------



## Omega

omg how did gibson even make that one? geezus


----------



## thaKEAF

Is that LeBron's girl? She's cute.


----------



## Basel

Boobie with his 11th 3-pointer! Damn!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That girl looks like she escaped from Area 51!!! Dayumn!


----------



## SamTheMan67

boobies gonna break the nba record.. lol


----------



## Omega

gibson is winning the 3 contest... end of story. and he might even go perfect or at least set the new record. guy is ridiculous.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Boobie Number 12!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

gibson is going BESERK!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ronnie Brewer looks like he's improved his athleticism from college a bit...


----------



## Basel

Brewer with a nice dunk to finish things off.


----------



## HKF

Good to see the Mailman. I agree with what he said about the young guys, lot of likable guys in the league right now.


----------



## Omega

lol Sean Williams will have none of that tom foolery! enough malarky says Sean!


----------



## Basel

Great job representing the Lakers by Farmar!


----------



## SamTheMan67

gibson for mvp !


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah he's got the MVP on lock. Damn him!


----------



## TiMVP2

Damn your face.

Texas Longhorns represent represent.


----------



## hi im new

Omega said:


> lol Sean Williams will have none of that tom foolery! enough malarky says Sean!


i see you have toilet paper rolls with the 'word of the wipe' too


----------



## Basel

Farmar: 6/9 shooting, 17 points 12 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Farmar with 

17pts 12 asts 4 reb 4stls

Nice showing Jordan!


----------



## HKF

This game shows Rick Barnes is recruiting his tail off. Aldridge, Gibson and Durant and yet the only time he went to a Final Four it was on the backs of TJ Ford and Royal Ivey. Weird.


----------



## futuristxen

Farmar should have passed it to Boobie more. He was kind of calling his own number towards the end. He could have had 20 assists if he kept feeding Boobie on the wing.


----------



## TiMVP2

HKF said:


> This game shows Rick Barnes is recruiting his tail off. Aldridge, Gibson and Durant and yet the only time he went to a Final Four it was on the backs of TJ Ford and Royal Ivey. Weird.



We were so close but we had to lose against freakin Tyrus and Big Baby....


And last year we just kinda messed up.....


This year I hope for the best though !!
Texas was never good in basketball since barnes, props to him.


----------



## Brandname

Farmar looked really good to me, too. I didn't realize he was such a good shooter himself.


----------



## Basel

futuristxen said:


> Farmar should have passed it to Boobie more. He was kind of calling his own number towards the end. He could have had 20 assists if he kept feeding Boobie on the wing.


He had 9 total shots...and even at the end of the game was passing the ball...wasn't exactly calling his own number.


----------



## thaKEAF

MDIZZ said:


> We were so close but we had to lose against freakin Tyrus and Big Baby....
> 
> 
> And last year we just kinda messed up.....
> 
> 
> *This year I hope for the best though !!*
> Texas was never good in basketball since barnes, props to him.


Don't body yourself.


----------



## ATLien

What the heck happened to the rest of the back-to-back Florida guys? Noah got left in the dust.


----------



## TiMVP2

We've proven to be good enough to beat major teams!!! We beat UCLA even.


----------



## Basel

TheATLien said:


> What the heck happened to the rest of the back-to-back Florida guys? Noah got left in the dust.


Yeah..well...he hasn't done much of anything this season.


----------



## futuristxen

Basel57 said:


> He had 9 total shots...and even at the end of the game was passing the ball...wasn't exactly calling his own number.


I think if you look most of those 9 shots were in the second half. He should have fed the hot hand. I wanted to see how many 3's Boobie could hit.

Farmar was outstanding though. He's clearly the best point guard from that class. Laker's don't need Kidd if they develop him right.


----------



## HKF

TheATLien said:


> What the heck happened to the rest of the back-to-back Florida guys? Noah got left in the dust.


C'mon Green, Brewer and Noah will never make all-star teams. They aren't talented enough to.


----------



## futuristxen

Noah sucks. I said that when he was at Florida. His game was never going to help the Bulls much. Wasted pick.


----------



## ATLien

Horford is a beast. I am going to be pissed as hell if they trade him. He looked pretty comfortable running up and down the floor. Damn, Hawks should have found a way to get both Conley and Horford.


----------



## Mateo

HKF said:


> This game shows Rick Barnes is recruiting his tail off. Aldridge, Gibson and Durant and yet the only time he went to a Final Four it was on the backs of TJ Ford and Royal Ivey. Weird.


Tells me he should be an assistant coach. Kind of like Dean Smith (guy had James Worthy, Michael Jordan, and Sam Perkins, yet 1 championship with that group. Really?)


----------



## futuristxen

Bron just said the Cavs need to make a trade before the deadline. He was almost critical of the Cavs GM there, at least for him. We'll see how that story plays out.

And does anyone really believe that he actually believes Kobe is a better player than him? He just sounds like he's lying when he says it.


----------



## HKF

Shaking my head at House of Payne. When will it stop?


----------



## futuristxen

I thought it was interesting when Bron said that Kobe complained so he got Gasol. Sounds like he's learned the he needs to put pressure on his GM if he wants to avoid being Kevin Garnett in Minnesota.


----------



## Mateo

futuristxen said:


> Noah sucks. I said that when he was at Florida. His game was never going to help the Bulls much. Wasted pick.


he's still better than andrea bargnani.


----------



## futuristxen

Mateo said:


> he's still better than andrea bargnani.


Not really. But both are pretty irrelevant players.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Shaking my head at House of Payne. When will it stop?


I wonder if Tyler Perry puts his name on everything in his house. Tyler Perry's couch, Tyler Perry's remote, Tyler Perry's milk.


----------



## pG_prIDe

Entertaining game. Al Horford impressed me the most of the rookies. Most of the sophomores were pretty good this game. I also noticed how good the 2004 high school senior class is. This game had at least six people from that high school class: Gibson, Gay, Aldridge, Farmar, Rondo and Horford. Is Sean Williams and Jeff Green from that class as well?


----------



## HKF

pG_prIDe said:


> Entertaining game. Al Horford impressed me the most of the rookies. Most of the sophomores were pretty good this game. I also noticed how good the 2004 high school senior class is. This game had at least six people from that high school class: Gibson, Gay, Aldridge, Farmar, Rondo and Horford. Is Sean Williams and Jeff Green from that class as well?


Yes (and Dwight Howard, Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, Sebastian Telfair, Kyle Lowry, Shawne Williams, Dorell Wright, Al Jefferson, Robert Swift, JR Smith, Corey Brewer, Joakim Noah, Shaun Livingston)


----------



## pG_prIDe

HKF said:


> Yes (and Dwight Howard, Marvin Williams, Josh Smith, Sebastian Telfair, Kyle Lowry, Shawne Williams, Dorell Wright, Al Jefferson, Robert Swift, JR Smith, Corey Brewer, Joakim Noah, Shaun Livingston)


Crazy. Don't forget Big Baby Davis and Aaron Afflalo as well.


----------



## ATLien

and Me.


----------



## Dre

That class was a monster.


----------



## Basel

futuristxen said:


> I think if you look most of those 9 shots were in the second half. He should have fed the hot hand. I wanted to see how many 3's Boobie could hit.
> 
> Farmar was outstanding though. He's clearly the best point guard from that class. Laker's don't need Kidd if they develop him right.


Just wanted to point out that Farmar shot 5 times in the 1st half and 4 times in the 2nd half, which is the reason I said he wasn't calling his own number.


----------



## gi0rdun

Rookie game is boring. All-Star Game will be boring as well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

^ you're no fun.

Horford and Gibson made the best impressions as rookie/soph, glad they got some coverage.


----------



## croco

TheATLien said:


> Horford is a beast. I am going to be pissed as hell if they trade him. He looked pretty comfortable running up and down the floor. Damn, Hawks should have found a way to get both Conley and Horford.


Why would the Hawks ever trade him ?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Whatever, Noah's been playing better since he's gotten minutes, although he's had his ups and downs like any rookie. I don't any of the players selected behind him are going to make the Bulls regret picking him, so it's a moot point. Brewer to me has been the true disappointment. I knew he'd struggle offensively his rookie year, but not THIS much. He'll always have a spot in the league because of his defense, but the rest of his game has a lot of work to do.

We'll see how Noah fairs down the line, but he's better than some of you are giving him credit for.


----------



## MLKG

The game was OK, but it needs to be retooled.

How much more interesting would a "Rookies -vs- People Who Are About To Retire" game be? How awesome would it be seeing that starting 5 running up and down the court trying to teach the young guys a thing or two?

Steve Francis
Eddie Jones
Grant Hill
Chris Webber
Shaq 

Dikembe Mutombo
Lindsey Hunter
Michael Finley
Antoine Walker

Now THAT would be fun.


----------



## HB

I really don't see why Charles and co. were continually raving about Horford over everyone else. If you are going to judge his skills, its not a glorified and 1 game that will do it.

On the other hand Kevin Durant has no concept of passing.


----------



## ATLien

HB said:


> I really don't see why Charles and co. were continually raving about Horford over everyone else. If you are going to judge his skills, its not a glorified and 1 game that will do it.


Why not? Horford had a good game and he's having a good rookie season.



croco said:


> Why would the Hawks ever trade him ?


Because they're the Hawks


----------



## bluecro

TheATLien said:


> Why not? Horford had a good game and he's having a good rookie season.
> 
> He is having a solid rookie year and has a shot of winning ROY but they were talking about him like he is the next Shaq or Dwight Howard. The whole game they were obsessing over him meanwhile Sean Williams was just as if not more impressive than him.


----------



## DuMa

horford is a great rebounder already. thats what impressed me the most. 

as for the TNT guys. theyre just great. i love how they trade quibs and jabs to each other


----------



## GNG

Who is this Michael Bivens? Take the sunglasses off, dumb ***.


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Who is this Michael Bivens? Take the sunglasses off, dumb ***.


Get out of my head. LOL 

"That girl is Poison..."


----------



## RC06

It's show time baby! I can't wait for the festivities to begin.

Kapono and Moon, FTW!


----------



## ATLien

When is the 3PT and dunk contest. What time


----------



## Avalanche

-EDIT- nvm


----------



## ATLien

theyre still doing this NBA-WNBA-Legends thing?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Man, give Jamario Moon some love. His name gets called out & nobody cheered for him. Even worse, he felt awkward just raising his arm & greeting NO.


----------



## Avalanche

TheATLien said:


> theyre still doing this NBA-WNBA-Legends thing?


apparently so.... meh

Cool to see Duncan and Robinson up there again, but they could have stopped after that lol


----------



## DuMa

amare hit that 3pter like butter. nice


----------



## afobisme

it looked like he made it, but why did that girl shoot after him?


----------



## DuMa

lol admiral cant hit a simple bankshot after 5 tries but makes a halfcourt shot in 1.


----------



## Basel

How the hell did the Spurs win this competition? Hahaha. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> How the hell did the Spurs win this competition? Hahaha. Wasn't expecting that.


Not sure myself. Very unexpected for me too.


----------



## Avalanche

lol, team with the 2 seven footers wins the shooting competition... nice


----------



## TiMVP2

the 7 footers!!

SPURS REPRESENT
THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF MY LIFE


SAN ANTONIO SPURS
2008 NBA CHAMPIONS.....










of shooting stars!


----------



## DuMa

well the sight of laimbeer in shorts has ruined my saturday night


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I forgot it was a shooting competition and thought it was a 3 on 3 game, so I picked the San Antonio.

I win, and that's all that matters.


----------



## bluecro

:lol:


DuMa said:


> well the sight of laimbeer in shorts has ruined my saturday night


----------



## Eternal

DuMa said:


> well the sight of laimbeer in shorts has ruined my saturday night


That was a nasty sight indeed.


----------



## Dre

I think Paul has this next competition nailed.


----------



## bluecro

The homer in me has Kidd winning the skills challenge.


----------



## TiMVP2

Chan said:


> I forgot it was a shooting competition and thought it was a 3 on 3 game, so I picked the San Antonio.
> 
> I win, and that's all that matters.


YOU ARE A GOD


----------



## TiMVP2

Paul's got this


----------



## Dre

Damn Jason.


----------



## HKF

Damn TJ's head is still hella big.


----------



## Basel

Damn...I wanted Kidd to win...but that shooting performance isn't going to help him.


----------



## Basel

Of course it comes down to Paul and Williams.


----------



## DuMa

dwade is hilarious


----------



## Dre

LOL @ Wade's wide passes, you can tell he's used to playing with Shaq.


----------



## BenDengGo

kidd has xcellent pg skillz, but cant shoot to save his life


----------



## ChiBron

That's very fitting from Wade :laugh:


----------



## Basel

Wow...Wade...


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Wow

That has to be humiliating for Wade.


----------



## RC06

LOL. Wade just gives up...


----------



## BenDengGo

lol wade sucks


----------



## Avalanche

Ultimate skill display from Wade haha


----------



## TiMVP2

[email protected]


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

LOL at Kidd, LOL at Kidd's kid, and LOL at Wade sucking it up.


----------



## bluecro

Wow Kidds son still has a huge head. He looks just like Kidd its scary.


----------



## Dre

:laugh: Deron wasn't playing....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yeah Deron


----------



## ChiBron

DAMN...record breaking performance from Deron Williams. CP3's got no shot.


----------



## DuMa

Damn Way To Stick It In Those Katrina Victims, Deron!


----------



## Dre

So there you guys have it. Deron is a better player than Paul.


----------



## bluecro

Deron Williams setting the record with a great time.


----------



## ChiBron

This NO crowd sucks.


----------



## Basel

Deron Williams kicked *** just now. Nice.


----------



## DuMa

poor fratello. barkely sat on him now, hes nowhere to be seen


----------



## Dre

I swear TNT's had like three straight original documentaries on the dunk contest. They might as well just show the same one every year with updates.


----------



## ATLien

smh.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I skipped that dunk contest documentary. It's pointless.


----------



## Phenom Z28

It's kinda funny how they keep telling us to vote for the best all-time dunk contest on NBA.com but there's no place on the website to vote for it. :azdaja:


----------



## DuMa

the real downfall to rip hamilton.... he has no mask on


----------



## Dre

So people are accesorizing the arm sleeves now.

It's cool how Rip went from not shooting 3s to the 3-point contest. There's hope for Tony Parker and Wade yet.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I don't like that.


----------



## Basel

He got marked down...laaaaame.


----------



## DuMa

hahahahahahahh


----------



## Dre

Let's see if Daniel's still hot from last night...


----------



## Dre

:laugh: @ Barkley

"You can't come off the bench and cut a star in your head..."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Damon Jones looks ridiculous, and not in a good way.


----------



## Basel

I expect Gibson to do better, probably because of last night's performance.


----------



## Basel

Nash is a much better in-game shooter...much better.


----------



## Avalanche

Chan said:


> Damon Jones looks ridiculous, and not in a good way.


And hes acting like its a big deal that he's there


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Wow, Nash.


----------



## DuMa

its not a phoenix night ;|


----------



## Basel

The Governator is in the house!


----------



## HKF

Alyssa Milano could get a penis sandwich...

















From Me! Don't hold the Mayo!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

HKF said:


> Alyssa Milano could get a penis sandwich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Me! Don't hold the Mayo!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Eternal

Gibson looks to still have the hot hand from last night.


----------



## Basel

Gibson and Dirk are tied for 1st right now...


----------



## Basel

Here comes Peja, who I still think is going home with the trophy tonight.


----------



## Basel

Damn! Come on Peja! He started off horrible.


----------



## DuMa

'wind caught that one.' :lol:


----------



## RC06

My boy Kapono with 20! He's got this thing locked.


----------



## Basel

Kapono showing why he's the defending champion. He got hot towards the end!


----------



## Eternal

Wow... 20 from Kapono.


----------



## SignGuyDino

Dirk v. Kapono should be good


----------



## myst

Kapono has this thing, never doubted him.


----------



## DuMa

i liked how wade was cheering kapono on as well...


----------



## Dre

Lebron needs to give Daniel a pre-finals motivational.


----------



## BenDengGo

amares kids head is also pretty big!!! damn!


OT: where is next years all star game?


----------



## TiMVP2

Boobie's got this


Middle Fingaz to the hataz


----------



## Basel

MDIZZ said:


> Boobie's got this
> 
> 
> Middle Fingaz to the hataz


Who's hating?

Nice job by Gibson...I wonder if that'll be enough.


----------



## DuMa

and the MVPs have fallen.


----------



## ChiBron

It's gonna be Boobie was Kapono. Comes down to 2 role players.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Reggie miller comment to Mike Brown


----------



## SignGuyDino

he called it what?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

BenDengGo said:


> amares kids head is also pretty big!!! damn!
> 
> 
> OT: where is next years all star game?


I think they said Arizona, Phx next year


----------



## DuMa

kapono... u showoff


----------



## ChiBron

DAMN Kapono...he's ruthless.


----------



## Basel

Wow...25 points...ties Craig Hodges' record! 

That was awesome.


----------



## SignGuyDino

Is he American? Put him on our national team LOL


----------



## DuMa

all this means for kapono in the big picture is that some fool is gonna offer him a big bucks contract. and that fool is mark cuban


----------



## Avalanche

Kapono easily.... while Charles says 'titty' about 30 times..

then demands apologies lol


----------



## Basel

Time for the dunk contest! This is what I've been waiting for...hopefully Moon, Howard, Gay and Green give us all something to remember.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Kapono needs to do one more in his warmups.


----------



## DuMa

might as well just give him the 2009 trophy too.. hes not gonna be doin much until then.


----------



## SignGuyDino

I'll vote for Howard if I get a date with the chick in the commercial.


----------



## Avalanche

High hopes for this... hopefully Moon gets through the first round i think he has a lot up his sleeve..

The dunk Gay chooses from the internet submissions should be interesting too.

lookin forward to it :cheers:


----------



## RC06

What did I say? Kapono baby!

Now it's MOON-TIME!


----------



## myst

We need him on the olympic team.


----------



## gi0rdun

What does 'titty' mean?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I'm going G. Green, but Moon has a dunk that will bring the house down if he does it


----------



## MemphisX

Flight 22...Prepare for takeoff!!!


----------



## SignGuyDino

If Miller does a shooting video, will it be a "titty flick?"


----------



## NCR

Jason Kapono was filthy. 20/25 shooting for 25 points.


----------



## Vivaldi

KapOWNo is sick


----------



## SignGuyDino

SEVENTEEN FOOT DUNK COMING (so the rumor goes)...get the recorders ready.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I wonder why Barkley hates Kevin Harlen....


----------



## SignGuyDino

I don't care about this....


----------



## Basel

I wish they still had 8 players in the dunk contest.

And the guy singing this song right now has got nothing on Louie Armstrong.


----------



## SignGuyDino

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Don't forget, it's the "Magic Johnson saying "the slam dunk contest is BACK!' drinking game!"

And even if he doesn't show, I'll imagine he's saying it all the time. I got a kegger and I intend to get plastered DAMMI!


----------



## Avalanche

your..... singing..... too...... slowly


----------



## AllEyezonTX

at least it's not "When the Saints come marching in"


----------



## gi0rdun

Kapwned.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I could imagine making out with that song playing....


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh... What a wonderful world...


----------



## RC06

Wow, that was brutal.

Alright, here we go baby. Here we go...


----------



## bluecro

I am so pumped for the dunk contest.


----------



## Avalanche

'and also judged on fan response'

lol everyone would get zeros tonight they have been pretty dead


----------



## Phenom Z28

Gerald Green is about to become an overnight household name....here it comes...


----------



## DuMa

get ur texts ready


----------



## DuMa

karl malowned is in the house!


----------



## DuMa

you can smile, karl. its not the 1998 finals anymore


----------



## Dre

I'm going with Moon.


----------



## SignGuyDino

"Birthday cake??"


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

The Mailman sure was looking to get out of that dunk contest as soon as possible.


----------



## Avalanche

Geralds "birthday cake" coming first lol


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I'm absolutely convinced that Gerald Green lacks a functioning brain.


But boy can he dunk. I'm calling Green vs. Moon.


----------



## SignGuyDino

48 easy EDIT: 46 my butt!


----------



## Basel

That was pretty tight...but I was expecting better.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

that baby won't be sleep much longer, nice start by Moon


----------



## ChiBron

That was nice! Easy 9.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Everybody's going Moon. I'm going Gay.


----------



## ChiBron

That's an 8.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Chan said:


> Everybody's going Moon. I'm going Gay.


You should have stayed straight, my friend. Weak stuff.


----------



## Basel

Come on Rudy!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

If Moon doesn't pull out a cardboard cutout of a Cow, I'm going to be ****ing pissed off.


----------



## Dre

Oh god what is Dwight doing...don't bust your head.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Please, please let this one go down.

Edit: 11!!!!


----------



## SignGuyDino

50!!!


----------



## Basel

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

D12!!!!!


----------



## DuMa

thats awesome dwight


----------



## Avalanche

Chan said:


> I'm going Gay.


have fun with that



Rudy wont have the creativity for this i dont think


----------



## Dre

Nice dunk by Dwight.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Wow. Dwight Howard with a crazy original and difficult dunk.


----------



## Basel

10! 10! 10! 10! 10!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Straight ridiculous.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

7ft athlete!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I'm hungry for some birthday cake...


----------



## Flash is the Future

The Birthday cake. Huh?


----------



## Basel

Let's see what Green has planned...this seems rather interesting.


----------



## SignGuyDino

wHAT THE HOLY HELL??


----------



## DuMa

wtf is this birthday cake


----------



## Pioneer10

Just give the award to Howard now: that dunk was an all-timer


----------



## Avalanche

Who's complaining about big men in the dunk comp?? HA


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Blow it out Gerald!


----------



## DuMa

takin the candle out and dunkin it


----------



## Dre

Why is there a cupcake on the rim....this dude is trippin :laugh:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Gerald Green is going to be legendary in a minute.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

He's gonna make a mess.


----------



## different_13

Bloody hell this streaming's useless, haven't managed to see a single dunk yet!

Had a fairly decent view of Dwight standing beyond the baseline though (w00t.....)
so I'm guessing he just did the AI2AI dunk?

Come on people, descriptions!
I need dunkage until these get put up somewhere decent!


----------



## SignGuyDino

50!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

That is quality.


----------



## Basel

Hahahaha, I love it! That was ****ing tight!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Omgomgomgpomg


----------



## Pioneer10

That was hilarious by Green. great dunk


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Happy B-day, suckaz!


----------



## DuMa

supreme blowing skills


----------



## Dre

Lol @ the blow being the most impressive part of the dunk...reminds me of Nash's soccer moves awhile back.


----------



## Basel

46 for Green?! Bull****!


----------



## Pioneer10

Only a 46 for that? They screwed over Green lol


----------



## SignGuyDino

What a crock!! Should Be 50!!


----------



## ChiBron

46 is a deserving score IMO. Great creativity.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

That is much, much better than Moon's dunk.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I thought it was from the force of the ball, but he actually blew it out before the dunk. Amazing.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Rudy Gay is bringing down this contest, damnit.


----------



## bluecro

Gotta give it to Green for creativity!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Man, dam impressive Gerald. His head right at rim level & getting the hang to blow the candle out. 

Too bad today's judges are tough as steel.


----------



## DuMa

creativity so far - so good


----------



## AllEyezonTX

at least 48, come on.....


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Green should get a 50 just for thinking that one up.


----------



## O2K

the judges need instant replay...

and they should not put in their scores till after the instant replay


----------



## Flash is the Future

Once again, a guy gets screwed because the judges didn't see the replay.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I bet Barkley ate the cupcake -


----------



## Flash is the Future

O2K said:


> the judges need instant replay...
> 
> and they should not put in their scores till after the instant replay


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I do believe that view from behind the backboard of Gerald Green blowing out the candle on the cupcake is the best instant replay ever seen on national television.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Isn't it the fans that decides who moves on or not?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

WORST. JUDGES. EVER. The judges should be slapped for giving that a 46. I can't think of a cooler dunk in the history of the dunk contest. I'm pissed off right now.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Gerald did that **** last year.


----------



## MLKG

Well, before Gerald Green's dunk, Magic gave us the first "The dunk contest is back" of the night. Everybody take a drink.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

nice Dunk by Rudy - 8


----------



## Basel

That was a pretty tight dunk.


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Gay shouldn't get more points then Green


----------



## ChiBron

That's an 8. Good but not great. Woah...poor ratings here.


----------



## RC06

Gay got 48 for _that_? Wow...


----------



## Basel

4BiddenKnight said:


> Isn't it the fans that decides who moves on or not?


In the final round, yes.


----------



## DuMa

moon goin for the 17fter


----------



## SignGuyDino

17' Dunk Coming


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Josh Smith much


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Moon is pulling out the tape. I love it.


----------



## RC06

C'mon Moon!


----------



## Flash is the Future

If Moon does this he wins, hands down.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

buckle your belts, flight to the MOON ready for takeoff


----------



## Avalanche

Terrible judging there.... as it is more often then not.

His first dunk should keep him out though


----------



## SignGuyDino

Damn what a letdown...hopefully he's trying again without help.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

7 is my vote


----------



## Dre

Seems like these guys are using their best dunks early.


----------



## ChiBron

Hmmm...probably an 8. Why did he put the tape on?


----------



## Flash is the Future

Lame. This is the 2nd time that the tape has been set too far out.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Basel

Eh...that was tight, but him putting the tape there and then not jumping from it kinda ruined it.


----------



## Dre

You can tell Gerald has a lot of time on his hands :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If I was McCants I'd be scared ****less.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

There has to be something in the rule book against this. 

More realistic, my ***.


----------



## Basel

Like Kenny Smith just said...I like it, don't love it.


----------



## Flash is the Future

McCants should have worn a helmet. :lol:


----------



## ChiBron

That's a 9. Good dunk.


----------



## Flash is the Future

mqtcelticsfan said:


> There has to be something in the rule book against this.
> 
> More realistic, my ***.


Uhh yeah. Where in the rule book does it say you can have a ladder on the court? They should've let Dwight raise the rim...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Dwight Howard, FTW!


----------



## Basel

Hahaha, Superman cape!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwight with a cape!!! :worthy:


----------



## Dre

LOL @ Dwight. Someone has officially taken Shaq's place :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:lol:


----------



## SignGuyDino

Lol Superman!!


----------



## HKF

Super Man. WOW


----------



## Avalanche

Dwight ftw


----------



## SignGuyDino

holy mother of BLEEP!! fifty


----------



## Basel

DWIGHT HOWARD!!!

SUPERMAN JUST TOOK NEW ORLEANS BY STORM!!!

Wooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## HKF

Holy crap.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

I must repeat myself, Dwight Howard for the Mother ****ing win.


----------



## ChiBron

OOO...that's a 10.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

10!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuMa

that wasnt a dunk though.. but that was impressive


----------



## RC06

OH MY GOODNESS! Dwight Howard!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Throw it down, Big fella!"


----------



## Dre

Dwight Howard got *UP.*

Would've been cooler if he could've gotten more horizontal for flying effect, but that was nice.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I think I just **** myself.


----------



## someone

Oh great we're never going to hear the end of this Dwight dunk


----------



## Basel

Dwight Howard is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

There, my pick and everybody else's pick are out.


----------



## HKF

Dwight Howard is a manchild. I am sure Orlando is still wishing they took Emeka "Mr. Roboto" Okafor.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

liekomgj4ck said:


> Oh great we're never going to hear the end of this Dwight dunk



Nor should we. Holy ****ing ****.


----------



## gi0rdun

Dwight didn't even dunk!


----------



## Vivaldi

Dwight Howard is my Hero


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dwight Howard just beat basketball.


----------



## Flash is the Future

So, that begs the question. What more could Dwight possibly do than what he's already done. I think I would've liked it more if he actually dunked it though, instead of throwing the ball through the rim.


----------



## SignGuyDino

It's Ovah!! It's Ovah!!!


----------



## DuMa

thats the kind of the showmanship the dunk contest has been lacking.


----------



## bluecro

I Love You Dwight Howard!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Phenom Z28 said:


> Dwight Howard just beat basketball.


Dwight Howard just divided by 0.


----------



## Avalanche

:lol: at charles singing the superman tune


----------



## seifer0406

Dwight Howard didn't really touch the rim there, so it's technically a very dramatic lay in.

Moon got robbed. If you take away the ladder, that Gerald Green dunk wouldn't even crack 40.


----------



## TiMVP2

Dwight Howard is a mu****a


Greatest **** ever!!


----------



## TyGuy

That wasnt even good, he hyped the crowd with the cape and just trhew the ball in. His first dunk was spectacular and that was just awful, worst 50 by far ever.


----------



## Avalanche

Dwight still has a kiss the rim dunk for the final which should land a 50 aswell..


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

seifer0406 said:


> Dwight Howard didn't really touch the rim there, so it's technically a very dramatic lay in.
> 
> Moon got robbed. If you take away the ladder, that Gerald Green dunk wouldn't even crack 40.


If you take away the ladder, Gerald can't actually do that dunk that way.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

TyGuy said:


> That wasnt even good, he hyped the crowd with the cape and just trhew the ball in. His first dunk was spectacular and that was just awful, worst 50 by far ever.


Joke much? Did you see the mother****ing air he got?


----------



## Pimped Out

Imagine how great that would have been if he had dunked it AND torn the basket down


----------



## Avalanche

seifer0406 said:


> Dwight Howard didn't really touch the rim there, so it's technically a very dramatic lay in.
> 
> Moon got robbed. If you take away the ladder, that Gerald Green dunk wouldn't even crack 40.


Moon robbed himself, put out a video of him taking off behind the line, then tapes it out and ends up taking off a foot infront of it?


----------



## someone

You guys are excited over THAT Dwight Howard non-dunk?!!?! That was lame.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Pimped Out said:


> Imagine how great that would have been if he had dunked it AND torn the basket down


I would love it if he put on the Shaq Orlando jersey and tore that **** down.


----------



## seifer0406

mqtcelticsfan said:


> If you take away the ladder, Gerald can't actually do that dunk that way.


it's call tossing the ball higher. Why do you need a ladder for that?

He didn't catch the ball above the rim anyway, it was on its way down when he caught it, so basically you can toss it without the ladder.

Anyway, if Moon got a 45 on his dunk, theres just no way you give 46 on that Green dunk.


----------



## Pimped Out

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Joke much? Did you see the mother****ing air he got?


Not only did he get air, he got horizontal in mid-air


----------



## Pimped Out

seifer0406 said:


> it's call tossing the ball higher. Why do you need a ladder for that?
> 
> He didn't catch the ball above the rim anyway, it was on its way down when he caught it, so basically you can toss it without the ladder.
> 
> Anyway, if Moon got a 45 on his dunk, theres just no way you give 46 on that Green dunk.


I agree


----------



## seifer0406

Avalanche said:


> Moon robbed himself, put out a video of him taking off behind the line, then tapes it out and ends up taking off a foot infront of it?


that's why he only got 45 for it. But it still doesn't make Green's dunk look any better.


----------



## Basel




----------



## SignGuyDino

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Dwight Howard just divided by 0.


Chuck Norris has just bowed before Dwight Howard.


----------



## TyGuy

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Joke much? Did you see the mother****ing air he got?


Impressive if he actually dunked it, he threw the ball in... His first dunk was great but that was awful, I cant beleive people are having raging hard ons over that. Every year some dunk coems out and its greatest ever...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Nice dunk by Gerald.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

TyGuy said:


> Impressive if he actually dunked it, he threw the ball in... His first dunk was great but that was awful, I cant beleive people are having raging hard ons over that. Every year some dunk coems out and its greatest ever...


He was above the ****ing rim!


----------



## someone

Dwight Howard wins with hype once again.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Oh my jesus.


----------



## Basel

That was just ****ing sick!


----------



## ChiBron

Hold on...what score did Green get?


----------



## DuMa

dwight won this


----------



## HKF

SuperSTAR


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I didn't even see it the 1st time, D12 hands down


----------



## TyGuy

Now that dunk by howard was way better than his 2nd dunk.


----------



## MLKG

I didn't understand what he did from the first camera angle but that was obscene.


----------



## someone

Whatever I can do that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Wow. There's no beating Howard.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

liekomgj4ck said:


> Dwight Howard wins like he should have.


I agree.


----------



## ChiBron

Damn...Howard's put on the best show since VC.


----------



## Basel

liekomgj4ck said:


> Dwight Howard wins with hype once again.


Hype? He will win because his dunks have been ****ing sick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwight has an unlimited supply of amazing dunks apparently.


----------



## SignGuyDino

All Howard has to do is dunk and it's over


----------



## Basel

Gerald Green just mailed it in.


----------



## HKF

"But why'd he do the same dunk though?" (c) Magic Johnson


----------



## Basel

Dwight needs to kiss the rim now.


----------



## someone

Hey Barkley you got a little Dwight on your cheek


----------



## RC06

Man, now I wished I haven't seen that preview put out by D12.


----------



## Avalanche

Dwight owns this competition


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Edit: Damnit. This should still be epic.


----------



## ChiBron

Feel bad for Green. He's been spectacular today but nobody was beating Dwight today.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dwight's gonna break that little basket.


----------



## SignGuyDino

Four 50 Point Dunks!!!


----------



## Basel

And it's officially over. Dwight Howard is just absolutely ****ing incredible.


----------



## SignGuyDino

Magic Johnson "the Slam Dunk Contest Is Back" Drinking Game Alert!


----------



## TyGuy

I still stand by the 2nd dunk being awful, his others were great.


----------



## ChiBron

LOL, I wonder how much the NBA pays Magic to say this every year.


----------



## TyGuy

i swear though every year kenny proclaims so and so best dunk ever!!!


----------



## MLKG

Really? That's your favorite song?


----------



## TiMVP2

Don't give a **** what yall say.

BEST
CONTEST
EVER


----------



## Pimped Out

I can't vote because i seem to have misplaced my phone


----------



## Basel

Pimped Out said:


> I can't vote because i seem to have misplaced my phone


Go to NBA.com.


----------



## Avalanche

D12 is gonna get all the fan votes, and deservedly so


----------



## futuristxen

I couldn't text in my vote. Blegh. And NBA.com is jammed.

Fun contest. The blow out the candle dunk was awesome. Loved the superman dunk. Dwight Howard should win it hands down.


----------



## HKF

Dwight "Superman's those hoes," get right.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

TyGuy said:


> I still stand by the 2nd dunk being awful, his others were great.


You know what constitutes a dunk, right? You have to force the ball downward through the hoop. He did that, *easily*.


----------



## TyGuy

My favorite dunk contest ever is the 03 contest with mason and j-rich going at it. If the guys from the 80's were doing these so called "ho hum boring" dunks we have seen tonight way back when, I couldnt imagine what they would be saying today about them.


----------



## MLKG

Oh my God, they started the timer on Dr. J. That was the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## seifer0406

Dwight Howard deserved to win, he put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## DuMa

dr j is respectable. hes right that barefoot dunk is harder than it looks


----------



## Basel

Julius Erving took forever to say who he voted for...wow.


----------



## Dre

SPMJ said:


> LOL, I wonder how much the NBA pays Magic to say this every year.


I know right :laugh:

And Dwight pretty much took the "stars are too busy to think up dunks" argument and put it in the trash. This should be a lesson to stars that they're no longer exempt from the dunk contest without criticism. I hope Dwight challenges Lebron and co.


----------



## someone

someone put the dunks up on youtube please


----------



## bball2223

Dwights 3rd dunk (1st in the final round) was awesome. Best dunk I have seen in a contest in a while.


----------



## Basel

Here's the Birthday Cake dunk...


----------



## Sliccat

wow. Dwight just went crazy.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

22% of America is retarded.


----------



## ChiBron

Why the **** are they making this such a big mystery? Everybody knows who it's gonna be.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Only 78%?


----------



## Avalanche

Great show all round


----------



## someone

mqtcelticsfan said:


> 30% of America is retarded.


:lol: 50% voted for George Bush, your math is a little off


----------



## Basel

Imagine if Cheryl Miller said Gerald Green's name...haha.


----------



## DuMa

76767 said:


> Only 78%?


most people have a standard non-qwerty phone dial pad so A and B can be accidently pressed


----------



## HKF

Only 78% of the vote? Weird.


----------



## Sliccat

ya'll are crazy too, that superman dunk was crazier for him throwing it in.


----------



## TiMVP2

Dwight you have moved into my top 10 favorite players, congratulations.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Sliccat said:


> ya'll are crazy too, that superman dunk was crazier for him throwing it in.


Crazier, I'm not sure. However, it didn't take away from it at all, because it was by definition a dunk.


----------



## bball2223

Basel57 said:


> Here's the Birthday Cake dunk...


that was pretty creative, and props to you for finding that so quickly


----------



## bball2223

MDIZZ said:


> Dwight you have moved into my top 10 favorite players, congratulations.


bandwagon fan:biggrin:


----------



## MLKG

Yeah, but you have to remember, the biggest concencus a person can possibly receive is 80% because 20% of Americans are oppositionaly defianat.


----------



## JNice

Great contest. Too much proclaiming it top this, top that but great nonetheless. That Superman dunk would have been one of the best ever IMO had he more dunked it than thrown it in. His last dunk was a little meh. But the 1st and 3rd were excellent and brand new, which rarely happens.

Moon was a big disappointment. His tape takeoff was one hell of a bust. As bad as Josh Smiths.


----------



## Sliccat

I watch the dunk contest just for kenny smith at this point.

"He just, he just... WHAT!?"

:laugh:


----------



## MLKG

Why is everybody pretending like this never happened:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I did happen. Howard did better.


----------



## JNice

MLKG said:


> Why is everybody pretending like this never happened:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


That isn't really the same thing at all. Most of Dwight's body and his head were actually still behind the backboard when he dunked it. Not the same dunk at all.


----------



## Avalanche

MLKG said:


> Why is everybody pretending like this never happened:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6z9-l4hnMM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


its a different dunk?


----------



## SlamJam

looks like dwight's youtube practice video was a good preview - 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/393557-dwight-howard-prepares-2008-dunk-contest.html

his 3rd dunk was the best, he did it all himself. sucks that tnt cameras missed his 2nd (didn't get high enough) and 3rd (crappy angle) dunks.


----------



## JNice

Dwight's performance not on the level of the 2000 VC show but maybe 2nd best i've seen personally.

Vince's run was epic. Every dunk perfect and clean.


----------



## Arclite

I think Dwight's 3rd dunk, if he would have had a better angle on it with the arm he dunked with, could have been the best ever. As it was it was just a bit awkward with the way he finished it (not enough authority). I LOVED that dunk though. Crazy.


----------



## Basel

Everyone remember AI2's dunk...but Howard's looked even better, and it was a windmill jam.


----------



## Avalanche

Howard won because as Darryl Dawkins say: "HE HAVE POWER AND IMAGISTRATION"


----------



## JNice

Avalanche said:


> Howard won because as Darryl Dawkins say: "HE HAVE POWER AND IMAGISTRATION"


haha...

I don't like what Dawkins did ... pushed Green's shoes off the table. I thought that was a bit disrespectful. I think that might have been what lead to the Dr J speech at the end.


----------



## different_13

People...

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TV-Ha-KwIMs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TV-Ha-KwIMs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

'nuff said!


(watch it not work...)


----------



## TiMVP2

bball2223 said:


> bandwagon fan:biggrin:



You better be kidding I hope you are.

I'll admit I thought Emeka was gonna be better.


But my god did you see that?! how can he not be one of yo favorites after that!? shiiiiit sonnnnnn


----------



## Phenom Z28

JNice said:


> haha...
> 
> I don't like what Dawkins did ... pushed Green's shoes off the table. I thought that was a bit disrespectful. I think that might have been what lead to the Dr J speech at the end.


Yea I mean it was funny...but very unprofessional. I felt more bad for Green at the end than I felt happy for Dwight and it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## different_13

Oh, here's another:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/96JgfDt0514&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/96JgfDt0514&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Avalanche

speaking of disrespect the boo's while Dr J was giving that speech was pathetic


----------



## Basel

JNice said:


> haha...
> 
> I don't like what Dawkins did ... pushed Green's shoes off the table. I thought that was a bit disrespectful. I think that might have been what lead to the Dr J speech at the end.


Yeah I didn't like that either...not very classy by Dawkins.


----------



## bball2223

MDIZZ said:


> You better be kidding I hope you are.
> 
> I'll admit I thought Emeka was gonna be better.
> 
> 
> But my god did you see that?! how can he not be one of yo favorites after that!? shiiiiit sonnnnnn


I was MDIZZ, no harm intended. Merry all-star weekend to you. 


P.S. Dwight was already one of my favorite players.


----------



## JNice

MDIZZ said:


> You better be kidding I hope you are.
> 
> I'll admit I thought Emeka was gonna be better.
> 
> 
> But my god did you see that?! how can he not be one of yo favorites after that!? shiiiiit sonnnnnn


Sorry, wagon is full. I believe Al Jefferson still has some seats available.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Avalanche said:


> speaking of disrespect the boo's while Dr J was giving that speech was pathetic


Yea and the snoring the commentators were doing... C'mon it's Doctor ****'n J! The dunk contest might not even exist today without him.


----------



## Legend-Like

Wow Dwight Howards dunks were simply amazing!


----------



## JNice




----------



## pG_prIDe

Congrats Dwight. Most entertaining dunk contest I've seen after 2000 (this is the first one I've seen on real time, and not after the event).


----------



## Avalanche

JNice said:


>


ha, thats sick


----------



## JNice

Too bad he didn't get that 2nd one more cleanly. From as far away as he jumped, 2 feet .. insane.


----------



## Basel

Kenny Smith's reactions to the dunk are great, by the way.


----------



## JNice

OT to dunk contest but what was the name of the blues singer before things started? The younger guy with the band? He was excellent, I want to get some of his music.


----------



## DuMa

JNice said:


>


i need me a poster of that


----------



## Avalanche

Basel57 said:


> Kenny Smith's reactions to the dunk are great, by the way.


Kenny and Charles are classic


----------



## Dre

Dwight was just captured flying back to the hotel (in broad daylight, yes)


----------



## Avalanche

liked this one aswell


----------



## Avalanche

Dre™ said:


> Dwight was just captured flying back to the hotel (in broad daylight, yes)


:lol: was wondering when these would start, nice


----------



## The One

JNice said:


>


wow


----------



## JNice

Dre™ said:


> Dwight was just captured flying back to the hotel (in broad daylight, yes)



lol .. already? man, contest just ended 20 mins ago. You people are quick.


----------



## JNice

Avalanche said:


> liked this one aswell


It was a good idea and quite impressive but just doesn't come off as very exciting... at least to me.


----------



## Dre

JNice said:


> lol .. already? man, contest just ended 20 mins ago. You people are quick.


I got right on it :laugh:


----------



## bball2223

Dre™ said:


> Dwight was just captured flying back to the hotel (in broad daylight, yes)


:lol::lol:


----------



## Basel

The One said:


> wow


Put me in your club.


----------



## Dre

Basel57 said:


> Put me in your club.


Me too.


----------



## DuMa

we need more hi res photos


----------



## The One

Basel57 said:


> Put me in your club.


:cheers:


----------



## DuMa




----------



## DuMa




----------



## DuMa




----------



## DuMa




----------



## The One

Dre™ said:


> Me too.


:cheers:


----------



## DuMa




----------



## JNice

Freak. Of. Nature.

I hope he can continue to be healthy like he has. He's got a chance to be something special.


----------



## Avalanche

Seriously dude has some kick *** genetics, hes a freak


----------



## ATLien

All Hail Dwight.

That was ridiculous.


----------



## The One

DuMa said:


>


he dunked it before his head got under the backboard


----------



## JNice

DuMa said:


>


lol ... Look at Kidd and his big headed son


----------



## DuMa

this guy was no slouch either. its freakin hard to get any type of lift with ur socks on.... u cant grip the court for takeoff.


----------



## Phenom Z28

DuMa said:


>


New wallpaper, thank you.


----------



## The One

DuMa said:


> this guy was no slouch either. its freakin hard to get any type of lift with ur socks on.... u cant grip the court for takeoff.


 That was wrong what Dawkings did to Green.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

Dwight was amazing, possibly the best ever. But I'm still hot about those judges giving Green a 46 for the birthday dunk. That was a stone cold lock for 50.


----------



## Dre




----------



## JNice

I'm surprised Moon or Green didn't try a 720 ... seems like something they'd be able to do.

I wish Dwight would have capped off the night with the kiss the rim dunk.


----------



## iloveu

Those Dwight pictures are incredible. It looks like someone photoshopped that Superman costume on Dwight though with the way the light shines off that cape lol.

Great contest overall. Dwight with one of the best performances ever. I think this contest will catapult him into megastardom in terms of popularity. 

GG did some amazing stuff too. I kinda felt bad for him though. I don't think his dunks got as good of a response as they deserved and Dawkins pushing his shoes off the table was a punk move. 

Gay's dunks and Moon's first dunk were great too.


----------



## DuMa




----------



## Dre




----------



## ATLien

Moon's first dunk was really great, he effed up his second attempt pretty bad. I would have liked to see what else he had planned. I didn't think Green's slams were all that great.


----------



## Dre

I wonder what Gay had in mind, he had half of America giving him ideas. I wish he had made the finals instead of Green.


----------



## The One

Dre™ said:


>


Awsome Pictures


----------



## DuMa

its amazing how luis scola can get a seat like that. he must have good people.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh and did anyone subtely notice that the NBA stacked the judges so Dwight would win this year, even if he didn't deserve it? Like most of the panel was 6-10 dunkers who were going to give it to the one big man regardless. And then just in case Green still was in int for the finals, they had fan voting, where the biggest name in the comp. Dwight Howard, was sure to prevail.

He deserved it, but the NBA was clearly trying to fix things as much as they could to make him win it.


----------



## GNG

Dre™ said:


> I wonder what Gay had in mind, he had half of America giving him ideas. I wish he had made the finals instead of Green.


I don't know what he was doing. He was doing so much cooler stuff in practice this week.


----------



## different_13

Anyone know where I can watch all the dunks online?


----------



## Avalanche

different_13 said:


> Anyone know where I can watch all the dunks online?


tis up on youtube already


----------



## Omega

i love how almost every nba all star you saw there was wearing suits or at least suit jackets and a vest(even deron williams and jason kidd changed into a suit after the skills comp) but d wade was chillin in a white tee jeans and a leather racing jacket.. :rofl:


----------



## bball2223

The One said:


> he dunked it before his head got under the backboard


put me in the club too


----------



## different_13

Avalanche said:


> tis up on youtube already



Could you gimme a link?
I can only find 4 dunks (Superman, Birthday Cake, Moon's freethrow, and... Howard's double-bounce)


----------



## bball2223

Omega said:


> i love how almost every nba all star you saw there was wearing suits or at least suit jackets and a vest(even deron williams and jason kidd changed into a suit after the skills comp) but d wade was chillin in a white tee jeans and a leather racing jacket.. :rofl:


lol I noticed that too


----------



## Omega

just in case anyone is crying a river..


> A slam dunk (or simply a dunk) is a type of basketball shot that is performed when a player *jumps in the air and manually powers the ball downward through the basket* with one or both of his hands.


dwight howard just took chuck norris's beard ripped it off wiped his *** with it and put it back on chucks face.


----------



## Phenom Z28

futuristxen said:


> Oh and did anyone subtely notice that the NBA stacked the judges so Dwight would win this year, even if he didn't deserve it? Like most of the panel was 6-10 dunkers who were going to give it to the one big man regardless. And then just in case Green still was in int for the finals, they had fan voting, where the biggest name in the comp. Dwight Howard, was sure to prevail.
> 
> He deserved it, but the NBA was clearly trying to fix things as much as they could to make him win it.


Yea and did anyone see the way those guys voted for Dwight Howard in that Sprite commercial before the dunk contest even started?? Obviously this whole thing was a conspiracy.


----------



## DuMa

dwade giving chris paul some shaving advice.


----------



## Dre

:lol:


----------



## The One

bball2223 said:


> put me in the club too


:cheers:


----------



## bball2223

The One said:


> :cheers:


touche


----------



## HeaVINsent15

bball2223 said:


> put me in the club too


:clap:


----------



## McGillicutty

A few thoughts on everything:

Dwight Howard is a freak of nature. His second dunk was the most amazing show of athleticism I've seen. He definitely deserved the title.

Gerald Green wasn't given enough respect in the competition, which is probably due to the fact he's an awful NBA player. Still, it's a dunk competition and he layed down some beauties. Blowing out the birthday cake, are you kidding me? A 50 just for the creativity of it. And like Dr. J wisely noted, his shoeless dunk was more impresive than the average fan realizes. 

Jamirio Moon's first dunk was sick. Too bad he chose such a weak second dunk because I would've liked to seen what else he had up his sleeve.

Funniest moment: watching Dwyane Wade butcher the skills course. There's embarrassing and then there's what he did. Two missed layups to cap it off. Brilliant.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

DuMa said:


>


:worthy: Respect went through the roof for Dwight after tonight. And that's saying a lot cause I already liked him. :worthy:

D12's special~!


----------



## JNice

futuristxen said:


> Oh and did anyone subtely notice that the NBA stacked the judges so Dwight would win this year, even if he didn't deserve it? Like most of the panel was 6-10 dunkers who were going to give it to the one big man regardless. And then just in case Green still was in int for the finals, they had fan voting, where the biggest name in the comp. Dwight Howard, was sure to prevail.
> 
> He deserved it, but the NBA was clearly trying to fix things as much as they could to make him win it.


Hogwash. The only guy on the panel that might have had any personal affection for what Dwight was doing was Dawkins. Dr J was much closer in size/style to the other guys. And I don't think Magic or Malone are much considered "dunkers" nor are they 6-10. And what about Nique? Not really a big man there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Oh and a few more things;

What happened with Dawkins? He pushed off Green's shoes after a Dwight dunk or something?
What happened with Dr J? He tried to support Gerald at the end and got booed?

*Kapono for 3!*

and lastly, WTF D-Wade :lol:


----------



## Peja Vu

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XThGzqBYrh0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XThGzqBYrh0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## seifer0406

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh and a few more things;
> 
> What happened with Dawkins? He pushed off Green's shoes after a Dwight dunk or something?
> What happened with Dr J? He tried to support Gerald at the end and got booed?


Those shoes probably stunk.


----------



## Yao Mania

Oh man, this will go down as one of the best all-star saturdays in history. You have Duncan and Robinson winning the Shooting Stars competition, Deron setting new record for Skills Challenge, Kapono tying record for 3-pt shootout (they should've made a bigger deal out of this, I think it was prob. 'cuz he had absolutely no competition...) and of course, the dunk contest.

I actually liked Dwight throwing down the 2nd dunk. If you think about it, it would've been very easy to miss, esp. since he hucked that ball to the rim pretty damn hard... Dwight is just a freak of nature, and a nice guy to boot. I think what killed Green more than anything is that he's just not much of a character. He comes across as being a bit too arrogant and cool, so it was hard for the crowd to appreciate his dunks. 

And speaking of the crowd, that was definitely the disappointment of the night. Poor reactions for everything throughout. And boos for Deron and Dr. J were totally disrespectful. Kenny and Charles saved the day with their commentary though, they were just hilarious throughout. 

I don't see how next year's all-star saturday can possibly top this. There's not another person in this world that can do what Dwight did tonight.

Oh, and apparently Chris Paul made the guinness book of world records but hitting 4 mid-court shots within a minute too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Definately an amazing All-Star weekend, all-round. That TNT crew is very underrated too - people like to talk about how stupid Charles is or how they never say anything intelligent but they're real good entertainers and have a good crew togetha.

This is the last dunk comp for Dwight and Gerald probably, right?


----------



## Yao Mania

I'd think so, no reason for the either of them to come back really, unless Dwight can think of 4 more even crazier dunks, which is highly unlikely.

Btw, did anyone else catch Dwight Howard giving Soulja Boy's Crank That credit for inspiring his Superman dunk? The guy is obsessed over that song:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ku6t7rLI7GQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ku6t7rLI7GQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
:laugh:


----------



## King Joseus

A bit late with a thought or two, but:

I'd have liked to have seen Moon or Gay make it to the finals. Moon's first dunk was great, and I'm sure Gay had some good things ready to go.

That being said, Dwight and Green were awesome last night.


----------



## SlamJam

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh and a few more things;
> What happened with Dr J? He tried to support Gerald at the end and got booed?


i think they booed him cause he was taking too long to talk before giving his pick.


----------



## King Joseus

SlamJam said:


> i think they booed him cause he was taking too long to talk before giving his pick.


Still uncalled for. It's not like him being done talking was gonna make the announcement of the winner come any faster...


----------



## different_13

Having just seen all the dunks, I've got a few thoughts:

I, once again, really didn't want Green in the Finals.
On closer inspection, the ladder/windmill was nice, but only cos he jumped insanely high.
The Birthday Cake I didn't like at all. A two-handed dunk. Yes, it's creative, I just don't think it looked that great.
Oh, but I liked the (first) through the legs. The shoe-less dunk was just something quick - he knew he couldn't win.

Jamario Moon screwed himself with the tape. Of course, his preview video makes it seem he can't dunk from there anyway, but just in case he can - he should've had a teammate assist him on the first dunk, not the second (I think he forgot he'd need a teammate for one of em, and so buggered up his freethrow)
As it was, that should still have got him through to the Finals.

Gay - meh. Nice dunks, but he was just outclassed.

As for Howard - what a showman! His first dunk was insane, and I think harder than Iggie's.
The Superman dunk was also insane - the ball was propelled with downward force through the basket, ergo, a dunk. The only reason we've never argued about this before is cos noone can jump like that.
Third dunk, nice - seen it in the preview, but he finished it better here.
As for his last, well it was nice, and entertaining, but essentially the same as Green's windmill. Without the mini-hoop it's nothing at all, and I would've liked to see him _need_ a good'un. As it was, great contest by him.

Again, shame James White didn't stick long enough to enter, but hey, he has a ring! 
Next year could be problematic - Dwight isn't gonna enter again, I doubt they'll ask Green back..
How's anyone gonna put on an even better show without crossing the line into pathetic gimmicks?


----------



## HoopTube

Superman!!
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MicnrY-q8w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MicnrY-q8w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Anyone Hungry?
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MlqytCPlic&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9MlqytCPlic&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## HB

Howard put on a show last night. Its hard not to like a guy like that. His first dunk was quite similar to what Iggy did a while back, except Howard is so freakishly long he didn't have to bring his whole body to the front.

That superman dunk was just insane. Wow I was speechless.

Gotta give Green props for the Cake dunk too, very innovative

Lol Moon and all his hype leading to nothing.

Dunk conest is THE event to be at


----------



## Pimped Out

JNice said:


> I'm surprised Moon or Green didn't try a 720 ... seems like something they'd be able to do.
> 
> I wish Dwight would have capped off the night with the kiss the rim dunk.


I was really hoping dwights last dunk would be a kiss the rim dunk.


----------



## croco

I never thought someone could come up with four new dunks in the same contest, Dwight Howard is the new definition of freak of nature. All of his dunks are creative and impossible for anyone else to duplicate because of his size and leaping ability, it's just amazing how one man can be that athletic.

Kinda dispappointed of Rudy's performance, the first dunk was lame, second was ok, but he should have done a lot better.

All in all most was fun to watch , I would really like to see some new contests though.


----------



## mjm1

futuristxen said:


> Oh and did anyone subtely notice that the NBA stacked the judges so Dwight would win this year, even if he didn't deserve it? Like most of the panel was 6-10 dunkers who were going to give it to the one big man regardless. And then just in case Green still was in int for the finals, they had fan voting, where the biggest name in the comp. Dwight Howard, was sure to prevail.
> 
> He deserved it, but the NBA was clearly trying to fix things as much as they could to make him win it.


The NBA denied him the right of raising the rim. Otherwise, I would have to agree with you.


----------



## Avalanche




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dwight Howard is a beast! The Superman dunk made my night!


----------



## JNice

mjm1 said:


> The NBA denied him the right of raising the rim. Otherwise, I would have to agree with you.


Agree with her why? I have to admit, besides being almost completely wrong and without basis, it was a good point.


----------



## futuristxen

I still think he should have put the ball at the top corner of the backboard for his last dunk. That would have been like putting it at 12 feet.


----------



## futuristxen

And can we all agree that Green's sock's only dunk, which was the same as the dunk he did before that, was the lamest dunk of the night after Rudy Gay's first dunk?


----------



## croco

futuristxen said:


> And can we all agree that Green's sock's only dunk, which was the same as the dunk he did before that, was the lamest dunk of the night after Rudy Gay's first dunk?


I didn't even understand the intention of it, he puts the shoes on the judge's tables and dunks with socks only ? Green socks ? Maybe Gerald Green socks. That was just a terrible idea for a final round.


----------



## Avalanche

Anyone ever tried dunking in socks??

Its actually a rather impressive dunk, it just doesnt 'look' as good when he did the same thing just in shoes before it


----------



## Dre

Yeah he should've played it up more somehow. 

It's hard to run with socks, much less gain traction. You have to be an impressive standup leaper to be able to pull off a dunk in your socks. Too bad casual fans didn't realize just what he was attempting.


----------



## Avalanche

I thought the same thing... "socks? wont he slip?"

Very impressive, all beit in vein.. he did pretty well but it was Dwights contest from start to finish


----------



## Dre

I hope Wade's skills challenge performance was no indication of how he's going to act tonight.


----------



## Avalanche

Hope Dwight keeps the gimmick going a bit in the game... play some point, take a 3..

Someone needs to entertain in shaqs absence


----------



## Dre

Alright..last call for MVP.

I'm going with AI. He's starting, he knows how to play these AS games, I'm calling a double double for him.


----------



## Kunlun

I'm going to call East wins with LeBron James as MVP.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

West West Ya'll!


----------



## Lynx

MVP will be Chris Paul.


----------



## Zoltan

man they need to bring back the i think it was 2006 entrances.. this music is anoying getting a headache lol


----------



## futuristxen

Wow did someone die on the West team? They look so somber. The east is all laughing and dancing. And the West comes out like it's about to cry.


----------



## futuristxen

Does anyone remember when T-Mac last year said he didn't feel safe coming to play in this game?
It looks like NOLA went off without a hitch this year. One of my friends got to see Lil Wayne perform for free to boot 

I love New Orleans.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone remember when T-Mac last year said he didn't feel safe coming to play in this game?
> It looks like NOLA went off without a hitch this year. One of my friends got to see Lil Wayne perform for free to boot
> 
> I love New Orleans.


Haha Where's Tmac now? He's not all All-Star by choice I guess...


----------



## HKF

Carmelo Anthony, if Byron gives him the minutes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Carmelo Anthony, if Byron gives him the minutes.


Byron would bench Jordan, James Naismith and Jesus...


----------



## Dre

Ugly Unis.


----------



## Dre

If Dwight ever plays with a real penetrate and kick point guard, he's going to average 26 a night.


----------



## MLKG

These uniforms were a really really bad idea.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

MLKG said:


> These uniforms were a really really bad idea.


I know the alternating back sides make it look really funny. I was just wondering why Dwight Howard was trying to block Yao Ming since they were both white then I realized.


----------



## Dre

They should just let them wear their team jerseys, I always liked that. They could even rock alternate all-star colors.


----------



## Dre

Now that Kobe's done Anthony just might end up being the guy HKF.


----------



## SamTheMan67

The chemistry lebron and kidd have is amazing. damn i cant wait for the olympics


----------



## conkeso

I've got confused a couple of times already because of the white back/front of the jerseys

It takes 10 secondes to notice those uniforms are a bad idea

Doesn't the nba have anybody checking this? good lord


----------



## AllEyezonTX

the ice pack on the hand is a bit much, it's torn ligs ice doesn't help. Uniforms are a bad idea.

Yao never fits in these games....


----------



## Dre

The Ice helps the soreness, it deflects attention from the pain to the coldness.


----------



## SamTheMan67

carmelo "never seen a shot i wouldn't take" anthony scoring well tonight


----------



## Dre

Yao/Nash/AI/Melo/Duncan vs. Rip/Chauncey/Sheed/Pierce and Jamison...easily the most unentertaining lineups there'll be all night.


----------



## HKF

These uniforms are so bad, I think I might have to turn off this game. If it wasn't for guys like Roy, West and Paul in their first All-Star games, I would have turned it off by now. Not to mention this All-Star crowd sounds like a preseason game. 

I wanted to say something about the unis, but damn my comp slowed up. They are just horrendous.


----------



## MLKG

A couple turnovers of weird turnovers on inbound passes, I think the uniforms are confusing the players as well.


----------



## Dre

Is anyone else getting these 50 year old cheerleaders or is it this Turkish feed I'm getting?


----------



## conkeso

Wow Pierce with a very nice basket and the crowd is almost silent...


----------



## HKF

Rasheed looks fat in this uniform. They look like the Globe Trotters.


----------



## SamTheMan67

amare for 3 WTF if he has 3 range he'd be iNSANE


----------



## Dre

He'll hit one every so often.


----------



## OneBadLT123

AllEyezonTX said:


> the ice pack on the hand is a bit much, it's torn ligs ice doesn't help. Uniforms are a bad idea.
> 
> *Yao never fits in these games....*


Yeah both Yao and Duncan. They just are not flashy enough, too fundamental for a game like this.


----------



## Yao Mania

They should've used the jerseys from the celebs game, those were nice


----------



## Dre

So far Dwight has the only "highlights".


----------



## futuristxen

Wow that was teh most boring lineup I've seen in awhile. Doc needs to put some exciting players in there when he puts the Piston players out there. Not freaking Paul Pierce. Put DWade out there. I want to see Dunks damnit.


----------



## OneBadLT123

With that, these uniforms are just a abomination. If I were on the court, I would be confused out of my mind. I am just getting dizzy and lost just looking at the players run around in them.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Who remembers when ben wallace was supposed to learn to be a 3pt threat haha. The feed im watching has marv and company talking thru commercials and they are talking about hassell being thrown in the package


----------



## Dre

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah both Yao and Duncan. They just are not flashy enough, too fundamental for a game like this.


That's why I say they should give All-NBA precedence over being an all-star and only put exciting players in the exhibition.


----------



## Dre

SamTheMan67 said:


> Who remembers when ben wallace was supposed to learn to be a 3pt threat haha. The feed im watching has marv and company talking thru commercials and they are talking about hassell being thrown in the package


You're gonna hear something you're not supposed to...


----------



## RC06

Wow, what a boring 1st Q. The jersey's suck, the crowd is awful, and the PA announcer is starting to get annoying...

Can it get any worse?


----------



## Dre

Roy and JJ are coming in...


----------



## SamTheMan67

Dre™ said:


> You're gonna hear something you're not supposed to...


I wanna hear marv cuss on the break lol.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Man, this crowd just really flat out SUCKS.

No wonder why NO has the worst attendance...


----------



## afobisme

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, this crowd just really flat out SUCKS.
> 
> No wonder why NO has the worst attendance...


i was thinking the same.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im going to have to agree that this crowd is lame. I hate to say it but damn New Orleans! When the Hornets first came to town I went to a lot of games and everyone was SO LOUD! They are louder for the Hornets than this though...


----------



## RC06

Nice, here we go. Things are starting to heat up now...


----------



## Dre

Now it's picking up...


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebron With The Throwdown!!


----------



## OneBadLT123

Why is it at every damn break, they talk about the Jason Kidd trade. Both during timeouts and during in game breaks.

Craig Sager, seriously just wait 48 hours...


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol is lebron gonna have a triple double from these oops?


----------



## futuristxen

Dwight and Lebron need to get on the same team. Forget Lebron and Jason Kidd.


----------



## Dre

If Roy would've finished that, man....


----------



## Dre

Semi OT: Craig Sager has to be wearing the most conventional suit he's ever worn.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Dre™ said:


> Semi OT: Craig Sager has to be wearing the most conventional suit he's ever worn.


I just wish he did some meaningful interviews. It seems like everybody he talks to, he asks them what they know/think about the Jason Kidd trade...


----------



## crimedog

borrrringgggg...all-star game sucks


----------



## SamTheMan67

wheres shaq to own sager lol


----------



## Dre

Yeah Shaq should've at least came...I guess he's never had this break to relax and he's taking advantage of it.


----------



## OneBadLT123

SamTheMan67 said:


> wheres shaq to own sager lol


I just want him to play PG again...those were the days...


----------



## Dre

I wish Kobe was healthy, cause this is boring.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Just to let everybody know...


The NBA cares


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm at work now, so sounds like I'm not missing much 

I'm sure things will pick up in the 2nd half, 1st half's always for cruisin' anyway


----------



## SamTheMan67

whys rasheed shooting left handed


----------



## crimedog

SamTheMan67 said:


> whys rasheed shooting left handed


cause he's bored...so am i


----------



## Dre

SamTheMan67 said:


> whys rasheed shooting left handed


Cause that's about the most exciting thing he can do north of assualting a ref.


----------



## SamTheMan67

I wonder if lebron can get a trip dub


----------



## SamTheMan67

I heard something like he challenged bosh he can shoot better than him .. left handed?


----------



## Sliccat

Dre™ said:


> Alright..last call for MVP.
> 
> I'm going with AI. He's starting, he knows how to play these AS games, I'm calling a double double for him.


lol, i'd give up on this.


----------



## Dre

There's a whole half to go and noone's distinguished themselves yet.


----------



## TyGuy

Not a big fans of new orleans, such a violent city. It has the harbor where guns and drugs come in, as well as being a city that really obviously doesn't care about the nba.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Dr John is a friggen Legend...hes sorta throwed off but the best ones usually are...


----------



## Dre

If the NBA wasn't so scared of itself Lil Wayne would be performing a halftime show that would keep the majority of their fans awake.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I hope the break out the Funky Meters during this halftime...


----------



## Marcus13

Dre™ said:


> If the NBA wasn't so scared of itself Lil Wayne would be performing a halftime show that would keep the majority of their fans awake.


Real talk. I cant believe I havent seen Wayne on camera once this weekend


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Who are these people? This isn't music I'm familiar with.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

:lol: at the dude dancing with the flower pot


----------



## CaliCool

So far the leaders for the MVP trophy.
LeBron (East)
Paul (West)
Roy (West)

I don't Roy will be given that much PT though so it's LeBron vs. Paul.


----------



## JNice

They need to keep Kidd, LBJ, and Dwight on the court together. Everyone else is boring.


----------



## Dre

JNice said:


> They need to keep Kidd, LBJ, and Dwight on the court together. Everyone else is boring.


Pretty much.


----------



## futuristxen

TyGuy said:


> Not a big fans of new orleans, such a violent city. It has the harbor where guns and drugs come in, as well as being a city that really obviously doesn't care about the nba.


I lived there for four years, it's the best city I've ever lived. And I will move back there someday.
Yeah those things are true. But it's still the greatest city in the America. The Culture, music, food, and climate can't be beat.


----------



## Dre

Guns and drugs are in every big city. Every city period, honestly.


----------



## crimedog

Dre™ said:


> Guns and drugs are in every big city. Every city period, honestly.


not detroit...detroit just has tumbleweeds...and guns...and drugs


----------



## Dre

I wonder if Wade starts a trend where your all-star number is different then your regular one. They already do it in International play.


----------



## BengalDuck

Man, it would suck to play with both Iverson and Carmelo in this game. The whole point is lotts of running around, finding cutters... and both of those players just want to isolate and take it 1 on 1.

Yao 0-2 from 3's...haha


----------



## Dre

Well at least the West can gloat that they got the GM challenge locked.


----------



## futuristxen

Anyone notice that it's basically Team USA vs. The West today?


----------



## HKF

Will never understand Iverson's appeal. This guy is everything that's wrong with basketball.


----------



## DuMa

lol poor david west.


----------



## GNG

Nash has been _horrible_ this weekend.


----------



## DuMa

man u guys sure nitpick a lot.....


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Nash has picked up his game as of this quarter hasn't he?


----------



## -33-

Is it me, or is this game boring?


----------



## Yao Mania

HKF said:


> Will never understand Iverson's appeal. This guy is everything that's wrong with basketball.


Wow, that's a harsh statement...


----------



## crimedog

DQ for 3 said:


> Is it me, or is this game boring?


it's not you...it's the game...bring on the real ish


----------



## Marcus13

LeBron will probably get quite a bit of PT in the 4th, which should lock up the MVP for him


----------



## Marcus13

Ray dominated that quarter


----------



## futuristxen

I want to see:
Kidd
Ray
Wade
Lebron
Howard

For the fourth.


----------



## afobisme

HKF said:


> Will never understand Iverson's appeal. This guy is everything that's wrong with basketball.


i don't understand the AI hate.. he gives you more effort than most other stars in the nba. and he's also an underdog story.


----------



## GNG

Should the East maintain the lead, LeBron's the easy MVP pick -- I hope he gets the triple-double. Then, I hope 23AJ comes in here and educates us on what a ball hog he is and how he was the worst player on the floor.

I really don't mind this dead crowd so much. Anyone remember last year with 10,000 squealing four-year-olds? I'd rather the game be played in an empty building than have _that_ again.

I really don't mind the jerseys either. Ya big babies.


----------



## HKF

afobisme said:


> i don't understand the AI hate.. he gives you more effort than most other stars in the nba. and he's also an underdog story.


Except he has no concept how to play team basketball. None whatsoever. Even with all-stars, he looks out of place trying to pass, because he doesn't know how to do anything but be 1 on 5.


----------



## Marcus13

futuristxen said:


> I want to see:
> Kidd
> Ray
> Wade
> Lebron
> Howard
> 
> For the fourth.


I concur, with the possible exception of Wade. I don't know who


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Marv Albert saying "facial" just makes me giggle...


----------



## futuristxen

Billups is ****ing it up. Get Kidd back out there with Lebron.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Rawse said:


> Should the East maintain the lead, LeBron's the easy MVP pick -- I hope he gets the triple-double. Then, I hope 23AJ comes in here and educates us on what a ball hog he is and how he was the worst player on the floor.


You're a master baiter.


----------



## GNG

I've never seen one single second of anything Tyler Perry's ever done, but I hate the guy. I just hate him.

Stupid-*** House of Payne commercials. **** YOU, TYLER PERRY.


----------



## DemonaL

doc rivers is an idiot


----------



## Vuchato

futuristxen said:


> Billups is ****ing it up. Get Kidd back out there with Lebron.


no, after all that has happened so far, if Kidd gets back out there, he'll get injured and Dallas will stop the trade.


----------



## GNG

Here comes the West, as if there was any doubt.


----------



## Marcus13

DemonaL said:


> doc rivers is an idiot


yep. thats the only reason Boston has lost 5+ games


----------



## Marcus13

damn billups


----------



## GNG

The West is going to win by 10 points.


----------



## DuMa

chris paul talkin trash. i like it


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol the customary lebron airball!


----------



## afobisme

Rawse said:


> I've never seen one single second of anything Tyler Perry's ever done, but I hate the guy. I just hate him.
> 
> Stupid-*** House of Payne commercials. **** YOU, TYLER PERRY.


well, you've seen house of payne already. 

and yeah, his stuff is just pure junk. it tries to be deep, but it's just not cliche.


----------



## futuristxen

Why did Doc Rivers put Billups and Hamilton out there as his guards for the fourth? Inexplicable coaching decision. Ray Allen had the hot hand. And Jason Kidd was dominating the flow of the game.

It's like he wants the East to lose.

****ing *******.


----------



## TyGuy

Chris Bosh has been pretty yucky in games where there are multiple stars involved. He turns the ball over, cant convert around the hoop and takes a bunch of mid range shots.


----------



## Marcus13

futuristxen said:


> Why did Doc Rivers put Billups and Hamilton out there as his guards for the fourth? Inexplicable coaching decision. Ray Allen had the hot hand. And Jason Kidd was dominating the flow of the game.
> 
> It's like he wants the East to lose.
> 
> ****ing *******.


Just be thankful you only have to put up with it for one exhibition game instead of 82 + the playoffs


----------



## GNG

:lol: at Nash blowing his nose on Sager's hanky!


----------



## TyGuy

Yeah docs lineups have been puzzling to say the least, he has had lebron on duncan...


----------



## DemonaL

now we have a decent lineup


----------



## HKF

Steve Nash with those damn puns, lol.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

LMAO at Nash.

WTF has Tyler Perry ever done anyway?


----------



## DuMa

nash with trash shoes too :lol:


----------



## Dre

HKF said:


> Except he has no concept how to play team basketball. None whatsoever. Even with all-stars, he looks out of place trying to pass, because he doesn't know how to do anything but be 1 on 5.


So Allen Iverson is everything wrong with basketball, but Ben Gordon is one of your favorite players...we really need a holding in laughter smiley.


----------



## GNG

How'd Stoudemire hit that?

Nice!


----------



## DuMa

amare has had some circus shots! lol


----------



## Marcus13

Dre™ said:


> So Allen Iverson is everything wrong with basketball, but Ben Gordon is one of your favorite players...we really need a holding in laughter smiley.


I guess on the court they are similar players. But I think he was partly referring to things that happen off the court, not that oi have a problem with AI.


Ohh, and Dwyane Wade ****in sucks


----------



## Kunlun

Is Doc Rivers stupid? Does he not realize his current lineup is being bullied by the West?


----------



## Marcus13

Ray for a big three!!!! He's having a great game


----------



## GNG

Ray Allen - still amazing.

Paul with the answer!

Furious finish coming. I love the All-Star Game.


----------



## Yao Mania

Cp3 4 Mvp!


----------



## Vuchato

Kunlun said:


> Is Doc Rivers stupid?


yes.


----------



## GNG

Ray Ray again!


----------



## Dre

Ray Allen I swear to god...


----------



## Marcus13

Ray With Another Three!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuMa

sit down yao.. you're blocking the entire front row :lol:


----------



## Dre

I want some OT.


----------



## Marcus13

Ray Allen - MVP IF THE EAST WINS!!!

ANOTHER THREE111111


----------



## DemonaL

WOW ray allen


----------



## GNG

Ray Allen doing his Daniel Gibson impression!


----------



## RC06

Oh snap, Ray-Ray is on fi-yah!


----------



## SamTheMan67

ray allen is on fuego


----------



## DuMa

ray with a hat trick. nice... does lebron have his trip dub yet


----------



## Eternal

Ray is really killing the East. Let's see if the West can answer.


----------



## DuMa

Eternal said:


> Ray is really killing the East. Let's see if the West can answer.


someone traded ray back to the west again?


----------



## SamTheMan67

dude Im listening to the stream , the commentators are all voting amare for the west, and they are talking about whether they should vote lebron or ray allen


----------



## GNG

Let's see some OT!


----------



## Marcus13

Wowwwwww Lebron!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Ray Draws The Charge!!!!! Mvp! Mvp! Mvp! Mvp!!!


----------



## Vuchato

LeBeast!

and a flop!


----------



## GNG

LeBron just dunked on the entire Western Conference!


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebron!!


----------



## RC06

Whooooo-weee, LeBron with a nice dunk on Nowitzki.


----------



## Marcus13

Wade makes the first big play of the night!!!


----------



## Vuchato

traveling!


----------



## Dre

Wade comes back to life....the East has too many closers for the West.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

If I didn't know any better, I would of thought this is a Magic game with the way Howard's been completely ignored in the second half.


----------



## HKF

Shaking my head at Dirk.


----------



## Marcus13

ray for mvp. **** everybody who said he shouldnt be in this game


----------



## BengalDuck

A flop will decide the this game... Fitting, I guess.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lebron mvp?


----------



## DuMa

dirk has been owned in the last minute. lebron was riding him silly on that facial slam. and he got rejected by wade so badly that he had flashbacks of the 2006 finals


----------



## afobisme

lebron's going to win the mvp, im pretty sure.

and what's up with bryon playing 1 lineup for the whole 4th? or at least most of it.

he should have made some subs, let some of the other stars play big minutes. i think he just wanted to see how a "big" lineup would work.


----------



## sMaK

Dirk was owned twice in less than a minute


----------



## Marcus13

SamTheMan67 said:


> Lebron mvp?


ray single handedly kept this east in this game. he HAS to win it


----------



## seifer0406

lol, Dirk and Kidd chatting it up at the end.


----------



## bingbearcats

My vote goes to Lebron


----------



## DuMa

Marcus13 said:


> ray single handedly kept this east in this game. he HAS to win it


ive already made your text vote worthless so it doesnt matter now


----------



## E.H. Munro

Dirky rejected by a 6'3" guard while Ray Ray throws in just about everything. There's two guys on opposite ends of the pressure play spectrum.


----------



## GNG

Marcus13 said:


> ray single handedly kept this east in this game. he HAS to win it


I don't think it'll happen, but I agree. Like every other All-Star Game, this was only a real game in the last six minutes, and Ray Allen was by far the biggest difference-maker down the stretch.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron 27/9/8


----------



## bingbearcats

Well it looks like Lebron is getting it.


----------



## Marcus13

wow. complete bull****


----------



## SamTheMan67

woot lebron


----------



## All Net

I know they will give the mvp to lebron, but it was ray ray that hit 3 consecutive treys with the game on the line...


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Marcus13 said:


> ray single handedly kept this east in this game. he HAS to win it


Apparently not


----------



## MRedd22

Ray got snubbed.


----------



## Marcus13

Terrible, terrible decision.

LeBron JUST SAID RAY SHOULD HAVE WON


----------



## Dre

Lebron's been performing the whole game. Without him they wouldn't have even been close. He deserved it.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lbj 4 NBA MVP!


----------



## SamTheMan67

imagine if ray had signed with the cavs...


----------



## Kunlun

Kunlun said:


> I'm going to call East wins with LeBron James as MVP.


Look who called it!


----------



## DuMa

lebron is a joke. fell 4 points shy of his season average.... and tried to compensate it with all those rebounds assists blocks and steals. you cheater!

yao shouldve been mvp


----------



## TyGuy

Marcus13 said:


> Terrible, terrible decision.
> 
> LeBron JUST SAID RAY SHOULD HAVE WON


He said ray kept them in the game in the 4th.


----------



## Yao Mania

If Glen Rice can win all-star game MVP, Ray Allen should too. Not saying LeBron doesn't deserve it, but he's just being way too pampered by the league nowadays.


----------



## TyGuy

That has to be the quietest i have ever heard a nba game let alone an all star game. They sonics should stay in Seattle and the hornets should pack up and go to okc. New orleans has great culture and food but its way too violent and they simply dont care about basketball.


----------



## HKF

You forget that when Glen Rice won in '98, he scored 20 points in the 3rd quarter which completely changed the complexion of the game. That's why he won over Jordan.


----------



## Arclite

I blame the NBA for idiotically opening voting with 10 minutes left in the game. WTF? Not that Lebron is undeserving.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TyGuy said:


> That has to be the quietest i have ever heard a nba game let alone an all star game. They sonics should stay in Seattle and the hornets should pack up and go to okc. New orleans has great culture and food but its way too violent and they simply dont care about basketball.


Do you have any other lines?


----------



## Marcus13

Arclite said:


> I blame the NBA for idiotically opening voting with 10 minutes left in the game. WTF? Not that Lebron is undeserving.



that explains it. This makes sense, I knew the general public wasn't completely retarted


----------



## TyGuy

Geaux Tigers said:


> Do you have any other lines?


What more needs to be said? There are good things about the city but that doesnt make it a basketball city.


----------



## futuristxen

All Net said:


> I know they will give the mvp to lebron, but it was ray ray that hit 3 consecutive treys with the game on the line...


The only reason he had to hit those 3's was because his ******* coach played Billups and Hamilton to start the fourth and coughed up the whole lead Lebron, Kidd, and Howard built.

I think Lebron's dunk on the Western Conference and his statistical dominance ended up being the decider.

And that it was a fan vote :yay:

I voted 3 times for Lebron myself:biggrin:


----------



## All Net

we all know the real mvp is ray allen.

also interesting how the west bench played overall better and more time than the starters.


----------



## pG_prIDe

That dunk by Lebron and the finish by Wade sealed it. Good game by Chris Paul too. If the West was able to win, I would have voted CP3.


----------



## futuristxen

All Net said:


> we all know the real mvp is ray allen.


I wouldn't have had a problem with Ray winning the MVP. But obviously America doesn't feel that way. Maybe you should have voted louder if you really thought that :yay:


----------



## afobisme

HKF said:


> You forget that when Glen Rice won in '98, he scored 20 points in the 3rd quarter which completely changed the complexion of the game. That's why he won over Jordan.


see that guys? hkf said glen rice is better than jordan!


----------



## futuristxen

Bron, Amare, and Dwight had all of the plays I'm going to remember from this game. Amare's facial on Dwight and Lebron dunking on the entire Western Conference were the two most exciting plays of the night for me. With Amare's dunk probably being the best since it was on Superman.


----------



## The One

Was anybody else mad that they did not give the ball to Dwight so that he could get Amare back?/


----------



## futuristxen

The One said:


> Was anybody else mad that they did not give the ball to Dwight so that he could get Amare back?/


Yeah I was. If Kidd was in the game he would have gotten it back. But since Billups was in the game he was probably trying to figure out to get Richard Hamilton a contested 18 foot jump shoot.


----------



## JNice

The One said:


> Was anybody else mad that they did not give the ball to Dwight so that he could get Amare back?/


Eh, I figured as much. All-Star isn't usually for the big men plus after the first quarter they had guys face guarding Dwight and holding him when he was going for offensive rebounds .. so I didn't expect him to do much else.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

Lebron deserved MVP.


----------



## bingbearcats

All Net said:


> also interesting how the west bench played overall better and more time than the starters.


Yao and Duncan are not all-star game type players. Kobe didnt really play. So yeah, the bench players are going to be better.


----------



## streetballa

wait a minute, why wasn't Tmac in this game??


----------



## TakaraJinRoh

streetballa said:


> wait a minute, why wasn't Tmac in this game??


Iverson took his spot through fan voting.


----------



## OneBadLT123

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz boooooring All Star game.

Even Ray barely saved it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

OneBadLT123 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz boooooring All Star game.
> 
> Even Ray barely saved it.


Well I thought the 4th quarter was great, when the teams decided to actually try to play defense consistently.


----------



## hroz

The 4th Q was great. Wish Yao had got some more minutes especially in the 4th.
In that sort of atmosphere he would have succeded.

But for the first 3 Qs what happenned was: The EAST made a break playing some D. The EAST stopped playing D WEST came back. Repeat last two lines till the 4thQ.

The WEST played no D till the 4thQ. Then in the 4thQ Allen took over. He should have been in the 3pt shooting comp.

NOTE: All Star game performance means nothing on the grand scale to a players reputation. Making the All Star team does enhance their reputation though.


----------



## Marcus13

The last five minutes were some of the best basketball you could ever hope to watch


----------



## Basel

When June rolls around, I doubt Ray Allen will care that he didn't get the MVP in this game.


----------



## Marcus13

Basel57 said:


> When June rolls around, I doubt Ray Allen will care that he didn't get the MVP in this game.


No, he won't. But I will


----------



## DuMa

some of my favorite shots


----------



## Avalanche

DuMa said:


> some of my favorite shots


Did someone throw a beer at him? lol


----------



## Yao Mania

DuMa said:


>


That's Jet Li! Man that's a classic picture :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Dude he's lucky Jet Li didn't **** his *** up right there. I've seen his movies...LeBron better watch out!


----------



## Yao Mania

Well LeBron did once pass the Chamber of Fear:










I smell a new Nike campaign!


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

At least LeBron played quality basketball this time around, rather than that selfish, chucking garbage that delivered his first ASG MVP.


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow. This ASG was actually pretty good but I missed it.


----------



## HB

Saturday is where all the fun is at for Allstar weekend. Bron and Ray saved last night's poor show


----------



## futuristxen

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_yT_sp2B8Eg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_yT_sp2B8Eg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

GET OUT OF THE WAY DIRK!


----------



## croco

If you didn't know that Dirk and Nash are friends, you sure know now. They were probably both still drunk from partying, no other explanation for that.

I agree that those uniforms were horrendous, whoever had this idea needs to get fined by Stu Jackson. The crowd was also bad, the atmosphere was like a church ... sans the people in it. 

The last minutes were great and made up for what was a boring game for most of the night.


----------



## Imdaman

Those uniforms were awful. Sometimes I thought they were getting offensive rebounds when they were actually defensive.


----------



## someone

futuristxen said:


> <object height="355" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_yT_sp2B8Eg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="355" width="425"></object>
> 
> GET OUT OF THE WAY DIRK!


Wow that was sick


----------



## futuristxen

Chris Paul, Tim Duncan, Amare, and Dirk were all on that poster, haha.


----------



## Feed_Dwight

Greg Ostertag! said:


> At least LeBron played quality basketball this time around, rather than that selfish, chucking garbage that delivered his first ASG MVP.


No. He still led the east in missed shots and turnovers. Both Ray and Dwight played much better IMO. Ray scored more points with 8 fewer shots. If either of them had the ball in their hands as much as Lebron did, they would have easily won the MVP.


----------



## futuristxen

Feed_Dwight said:


> No. He still led the east in missed shots and turnovers. Both Ray and Dwight played much better IMO. Ray scored more points with 8 fewer shots. If either of them had the ball in their hands as much as Lebron did, they would have easily won the MVP.


Easily? Much better?? Okaaaay. Don't know what game you watched. You could have picked either Ray Allen or Lebron for the MVP and been okay, though a few of Ray's crunch 3's were set-up by Lebron, and Lebron did make the winning basket by DUNKING OVER THE ENTIRE WESTERN CONFERENCE. 

All Howard did was dunk Lebron's passes. At least 75 percent of what Howard DID get was because of what Lebron created for him. So don't get carried away.


----------



## iversonfan 349

Im glad the east won they played great.


----------



## myst

Wade deserves some credit. He finished the game (just like he did 2 years ago). Crazy block on Dirk, and he had at least 3 assists that Chris Bosh couldn't finish in like a 3 minute span.


And poor Dirk.


----------



## Brandname

myst said:


> Wade deserves some credit. He finished the game (just like he did 2 years ago). Crazy block on Dirk, and he had at least 3 assists that Chris Bosh couldn't finish in like a 3 minute span.
> 
> 
> And poor Dirk.


Yeah, between Wade's block and Lebron's facial, Dirk had a pretty rough end to the evening last night.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D12 warming up for the Dunk contest

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIz7sYjp1Sc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIz7sYjp1Sc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Brandname said:


> Yeah, between Wade's block and Lebron's facial, Dirk had a pretty rough end to the evening last night.


Yea Dirk gets embarassed in the clutch again.. :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune

Thats what happens when you attempt to play defense in a game like this. He should know better.


----------



## theflyballa

Had Kobe played, the East would not have won. I think that's pretty evident.


----------



## Cameron Crazy

wow, its not just about one player rook.


----------



## theflyballa

Cameron Crazy said:


> wow, its not just about one player rook.


It is when that one player is Kobe, kid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

theflyballa said:


> It is when that one player is Kobe, kid.


I agree, the Pau trade was just for fun.


----------

